

Any lawyers in here, can you help explain the tech gap in law? - fsokhansanj

I'm a lawyer currently working (as a non-lawyer) for a tech startup.  I look to my colleagues in the legal field and notice that there is a pretty obvious tech gap in the legal field (shitty websites, shitty CRM's, shitty law firm management tools).  Is it because they are unaware that such tools exist, or because they don't care?
======
andymoe
There is a tech gap in most fields. The ones I have seen personally: Financial
Services, Legal, Non-Profit/community organizations, Building and Architecture
firms, Retail, Food Service, Fire Departments and Local Government, EDU and
wait for it... IT consulting companies. This stuff is expensive and hard to
get right or the incumbents have the market locked up and people perceive they
can't break in and innovate.

Also, many of these service oriented firms have traditionally started as
partnerships and there is often squabbling over who pays for what systems and
how resources are spent. Tech is still seen as a cost center and way under
utilized in most businesses even today. (You would think in all this I could
have come up with a software business to build by now...)

